# Such Siemens Kursunterlagen



## Outrider (10 April 2008)

Hallo, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach diversen Kursunterlagen von Siemens aus dem Bereich Automatiseirungstechnik
Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2008)

*Download der Ausbildungsunterlage*


OT: manchmal frag ich mich echt, warum dieses forum eine such-funktion hat


----------



## Homer79 (10 April 2008)

Hallo,

hier findest Du die Ausbildungsunterlagen:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

Viele Grüße


----------



## Outrider (10 April 2008)

*Nein, nicht diese Art von Unterlagen*

Hallo ich bin es wieder,
ich meine Kursunterlagen von den Kostenpflichtigen Siemenskursen die meistens 1 Woche dauern.
Gruß


----------



## Markus (10 April 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier findest Du die Ausbildungsunterlagen:
> 
> ...


 

die kennt er schon...
die hat er bei ebay schon häufiger zum verkauf angeboten und auch hier im forum hat er es mehrfach versucht damals... :evil: 

was willst du damit?
auf diesen unterlagen ist ein copyright, die darf man nicht einfach so weitergeben - und schon garnicht bei ebay verkaufen...

wenn mann eigene sps-projekte bei ebay verkauft ist das was anderes, WENN es die EIGENEN sind...


----------

